# chub worthy speakers



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

http://www.4sptech.com/version2/index.html

i've read some great reviews on them. anyone actually heard them? pretty pricey though


----------



## Tommythecat (Apr 6, 2006)

Meh...


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

not a WG guide fan i take it.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm sure they sound great, but for that type of $$$ I would go with something that I KNOW is great. Martin Logan, B&W, Kef, Wilson, Dyn, etc...


----------



## Tommythecat (Apr 6, 2006)

Not a low efficiency fan. I prefer waveguides, just with real drivers.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

theres just a lot of good engineering there... i respect that.

not my flavor right now anyways, i'll be playing around more with planars and OB speakers (with a WG  )


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

if you dont know, you should


----------

